
Uber for Grandparents - iflywithbook
https://twitter.com/Yuval_Halevi/status/1135535320215302144
======
jawns
My dad is 93 and can no longer drive independently. He lives in a semi-rural
area that is not well served by traditional taxi companies, and so he is
severely limited in terms of getting around.

I think there may be some opportunity to serve elderly people like him, but
the fact is, there is a wide range of technical ability among the elderly.
Even in his 70s and 80s, my dad could barely handle the complexity of a flip
phone.

And while there are other elderly people who are more tech-savvy, I think the
big shift is going to occur when self-driving cars become available. That's
going to open up a lot of mobility for people who can't drive because of age,
disability, etc.

